# Got the butt prepped



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Picked up a 6.3lb but from Publix. 
Rubbed down with mustard

1/2 brown sugar 
1/2 a mixture of

Everyglades rub
Cayenne pepper 
Seasoned salt
Garlic salt
Tony's
Meat tenderizer

Gonna hit the smoker at 6am


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

*Butt*

You might want to change the title to your thread, just saying:no:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hahaha you got a foot in your pic!!!! that's a big NO NO!!!! hahaha watch the brown sugar....it will burn easy. I usually rub it with my spices, then cook it till it hits about 170 internal...pull it, put brown sugar and honey on it and wrap it until it hits 195-205 depending on if you wanna slice or pull it....


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/call-order-pff-rules-all-voting-members-386970/

I was also gonna say your butt looks good, but that sounds funny. Its 8:30 now, how is it doing? Pics of progress?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol I guess that wasn't the best choice of wording. 

Just checked it and it's looking good. Been smoking for 3 hours. Internal meat temperature is at 152 and smoker is at 252. Ready for some pulled pork!!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Finished product. Tasted as good as it looks!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

The bark was FULL FLAVORED!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks GOOD!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love me some BUTT!!! Glad it turned out good fer ya!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Ain't a bit of it left. Company enjoyed it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

